

The Shawshank Residuals - todayiamme
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304536104579560021265554240?mod=trending_now_1

======
theandrewbailey
My dad worked in the Ohio State Reformatory for a year or two before they
closed it, and moved everyone a mile up the road. He was an extra in
Shawshank. I wasn't there during the filming (because I was 5), nor do I
remember the time.

There are still tours through the old reformatory. I've been there a few times
during Halloween.

[http://www.mrps.org/](http://www.mrps.org/)

